# 3 Bin Bagger for the 2186



## cohiba_33 (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi all,

I was wondering....Is anyone else having trouble with their 3 bin bagger? Mine just fills the first one (my back left side) then starts blowing the grass out. It does this because it gets so full then sags a little. This makes a small gap which lets the grass out. The second does catch a little, but the third, closest to the vent, just gets a dusting. 

What can I do to adjust this? 

Thanks for the help!


----------

